# How many of you Want a Diesel while still in school?



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

ive been hearing from many people that diesels are becoming the new rice burners, personally i dont think its true cause im the kid in my school with diesel trucks and alot of kids there have ricers. but i do think that more and more kids want diesel trucks. why is this? do alot of kids in your area drive diesels?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think we all know why they're driving them. It's the size of their... egos.

If I had a car, I'd want to go one of two ways: crappy and cheap, or American muscle. Nowehere on the list of possibilities would you find diesal.

That's jsut me/what I've seen at my school.


----------



## doeeater (Dec 2, 2008)

tell ya what. I grew up in a racing family and we all still do for the most part. when I met my step dad for the first time he told me his diesel was a low 13 truck. I thought yeah right. never seen that before. then we went for a ride. now I am a diesel fan. a truck that big side ways for blocks and fast as hell. plus the fuel economy is crazy and you can tow a building. they cost more to modify but man they go when you do it right. the black smoke is just to hide the tire smoke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

doeeater said:


> tell ya what. I grew up in a racing family and we all still do for the most part. when I met my step dad for the first time he told me his diesel was a low 13 truck. I thought yeah right. never seen that before. then we went for a ride. now I am a diesel fan. a truck that big side ways for blocks and fast as hell. plus the fuel economy is crazy and you can tow a building. they cost more to modify but man they go when you do it right. the black smoke is just to hide the tire smoke.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats what im sayin:darkbeer: does he have a dodge?


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

my opinion .. accaully ive been thinkin bout this for a while.. i just bought a f150 gasoline.. 300 straight 6.. but my next tuck will be deisel.. no .. alot of kids at school dont have deisel.. but i likem .. i mean . there a work truck primarly.. but..we have horses.. and. i hunt coondogs.. i mean non of my family has deisel . but.. i love deisel .. and. thats what my next truck will be.. in my opinion . u like them or u dont.. but it dont matter. i know and. pap has a gas that will match just bout any deisel weve seen . its a 2001 f350 heavy duty. and its a tank.. just in the person i guess


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

around here.. deisels are known as the ******** truck . also the BG trucks on the plus side.. but.. at least if someone says theyll out run you.. you can tellem hat your lug nuts require more torque than there peed off bumble bee makes.. lol


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

no u need this i know i am :smile_red_bike:


----------



## TDKK (Aug 27, 2009)

the reason kids drove diesel trucks while I was in high school was because of the black smoke...


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

TDKK said:


> the reason kids drove diesel trucks while I was in high school was because of the black smoke...


yea black smoke is nice on my 03 i can control it with the chip but on the 96 the fuel pump is turned up and you cant stop it it smokes all the time. i dont like smoke alot just when someone tailgates me or just acts like a moron in traffic.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Not many kids round here need a truck or even own a car; much less even know what diesel is. I personally am going to stick with cars because of the lack of parking in San Diego, Los Angeles and San Francisco. If I need a truck I borrow my dad's.


----------



## NEbowhntr (Mar 24, 2009)

alota kids at my school are obsessed with deisels. but i live in a little hick town in western nebraska. i happen to be one of them. im not much of a dodge fan but i will say the cummins is a heck of a motor. a dodge isnt worthy of that beast. but im a diehard powerstroke man. i dont care what people say, a powerstroke with an edge chip and a 6 speed will tear down the gates of hell and never have to come out of overdrive.:thumbs_up


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEbowhntr said:


> alota kids at my school are obsessed with deisels. but i live in a little hick town in western nebraska. i happen to be one of them. im not much of a dodge fan but i will say the cummins is a heck of a motor. a dodge isnt worthy of that beast. but im a diehard powerstroke man. i dont care what people say, a powerstroke with an edge chip and a 6 speed will tear down the gates of hell and never have to come out of overdrive.:thumbs_up


Same here. i live in a little town in Kentucky where everyone hunts and drives a diesel truck so just about everyone in school has a dodge cummins. i don't see why no one drives chevy diesels. I'm a chevy man and don't care to much for dodge either.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My uncle has a '95 dodge cummins turbo diesel 3500 with over 200k on it. He hauled his dragster in an enclosed trailer all over the country. That truck still rocks. It takes off and starts up faster than any truck ive ever been in.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Its just a bunch of chevys ford nissans toyotas dodges and one powerstroke oh sorry i meant (powerjoke)


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Bowhunt4life said:


> Its just a bunch of chevys ford nissans toyotas dodges and one powerstroke oh sorry i meant (powerjoke)


 haha thats what i call them to


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

Im probably the first kid in my suburban Ohio High school to want a Diesel. I like them for their power, customizable options and their sneaky ability to get pretty goo gas milage.


----------



## Spooniespiller (Apr 21, 2009)

For the 7 guys in our group who drive, 5 have big diesel 4x4's and only me and one other actually use our four wheel drive or the beds of 'em lol


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

not many kids have diesals at my school alot want them but jus cant afford them but id say at least 8 out of every 10 guys at my school has a truck....i myself have a ford danger ranger.....i live in a small rural area of ky so diesals are prevalent


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i wanted a 250 diesil but ended up with a F-150 flair side


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Diesel*

one of the guys at my school over the summer converted his truck to a diesel, last saturday he got in a wreck and totaled his truck and I have noticed that there are a few more this year than last year


----------

